# What exactly does "Heavy Duty Engine Cooling" mean?



## Bob_McNaughton

I'm looking at a 2500 Dodge, and the one I want comes with a heavy duty engine and tranny coolers.

I know what the tranny one is. But what exactly does heavy duty engine cooling mean? Bigger radiator? Bigger hoses? What I am not sure.

Does anyone have a definative answer?

Thanks


----------



## thelawnguy

> _Originally posted by Bob_McNaughton _
> *I'm looking at a 2500 Dodge, and the one I want comes with a heavy duty engine and tranny coolers. I know what the tranny one is. But what exactly does heavy duty engine cooling mean? Bigger radiator? Bigger hoses? What I am not sure.*


Radiators are the same for any given engine. 5.2/5.9 gas share the same, diesel has a different one, V10 also. HD cooling has a different cooling fan and clutch, an auto trans cooler and a PS oil cooler.


----------



## plowking35

My guess would be a higher capacity radiator, and higher flow water pump and bigger engine fan. One other option may be oil cooler as well. Keep the oil cool, and the engine will run cooler as well. If that truck is a diesel, those two options will be included.
Dino


----------



## SnowGodFather

*Re: Re: What exactly does "Heavy Duty Engine Cooling" mean?*



> _Originally posted by thelawnguy _
> *
> 
> Radiators are the same for any given engine. 5.2/5.9 gas share the same, diesel has a different one, V10 also. HD cooling has a different cooling fan and clutch, an auto trans cooler and a PS oil cooler. *


Bob since you already bought the truck you got the 3/4 ton

you got the one with a bigger radiator, trans fluid cooler, and various other heavy duty options

and yes there is a diff. between the Dodges 1/2 to and 3/4 ton radiators and other cooling parts

98 1/2 and 98 3/4 have diff. radiators and both have snow plow prep groups

LGF


----------



## thelawnguy

All 3/4 gas V8 trucks share the same radiator with or without max cooling package. I should have been more specific. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## SnowGodFather

No problem Bill

It just sounded like you were saying 1/2 and 3/4 were the same

I apologize for just getting to the point so I didn’t have to type too much

Didn’t want to come off as being rude

LGF


----------

